# RIP: Ford 10/12/2011



## overtgabby (Aug 2, 2010)

On Wednesday I lost my handsome boy Ford. He was not yet 3 years old. I took him for a necropsy, and it was discovered he had a massive intestinal infection that had gone septic. I am stuggling to understand this, because he had shown absolutly no sign of illness. The day before he passed his appitite was normal, he was happy and playing. I feel guilty that I didnt get him treatment , but yet how could I know if he didnt give any indication something was wrong? Even the vet thought it was weird that he didnt appear ill. Has anyone had something like this happen to them?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## smithie (Aug 25, 2011)

so very sorry for your loss, especially under such tragic circumstances. Animals are very good at hiding illness, and there is nothing to beat yourself over, he knew he was loved and that's the thing that matters x


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm really sorry for your loss, you must be in a state of shock :teary:


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

So very sorry for the loss of your boy. It's difficult to treat animals simply because they often don't show pain and illness. Please do not feel guilty... it is certainly not your fault.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry! I don't know how you could have done anything differently with no symptoms of illness. {{{ hugs }}} to you and yours.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hugs and prayers from Texas.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I am very sorry for the loss of your friend, especially at such a young age.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It is very hard when it comes out of nowhere like that on a young dog. Not sure how you could have gotten him treatment sooner than you did when there were no overt signs that he was sick.

Try not to blame yourself. This just kind of sounds like a freak thing and it is already hard to accept without your blaming yourself for it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm sure you did as good by your boy as you could.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry

GSD are such tough dogs don't blame yourself. Thank you for giving us information on what the vet diagnosed pet owners can learn from tragedies like this.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of your precious boy. Run free at the bridge sweet boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry about Ford. I did have a dog die suddenly, at the age of three. Unlike you, I did not have a necropsy. I wish I had. All I know is that she had apparently had internal bleeding. She was not a GSD. She was a Samoyed. It hurts to lose any dog, but especially a young one. We expect to have our dogs for many years and when they die unexpectedly at an early age, it is really hard. I understand your feelings of guilt. I questioned myself so much, on what I could have done differently, or maybe if I had gotten her to the vet sooner. At the end of the day, we do the best we can. Sometimes these things just happen and blaming ourselves does no good.

I'm sure Ford had a happy life with you. He knew he was loved. Even though it wasn't long enough, it is more than some dogs ever know. I hope you find comfort in happy memories of your time together.

Prayers and hugs!
Jan


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There's no way you could have known.  I'm very sorry you lost him so tragically


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

*Suddenly ...*

Years ago my mother and I were taking care of my sister's GSD Max. He'd appeared fine throughout the day, by suppertime was down and nearly out. Found a vet late, practically flew him there. He had a bacterial infection. He was one sick boy for quite a while, but did recover. I call that a sudden illness.

My Maine **** cat, Bubba, was six years old, fit and fine, and then mysteriously dead. Most probable causes (I've thought about this for years): 75% of sudden deaths in (necropsied) cats is from heartworm disease; or he had an undiagnosed heart problem.

All I can do to help is say I know how much it hurts.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I am so sorry. Please don't feel guilty. Many times even when you get regular check ups and bloodwork done, nothing shows up until it is in the extremely bad phase. I know this has happened to our Siamese cat and our dog, Mandy. My Vet has told me our pets, especially dogs just want to please us and are able to hide pain.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sad for you. don't let guilt overcome you; grief is enough for you to bear right now. :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Iam so sorry for your loss of your boy Ford.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your boy.

I lost a friend like that. She was a medical doctor, a perfectly healthy young woman. She had digestive issues for one day, went to the hospital where she worked to be checked out and was dead a couple of hours later. It turned out she had an intestinal infection and apparently the bacteria released toxins which killled her so quickly. She was an MD and medically educated and still she could not be helped. we have to be grateful for every day we are given.


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Losing young ones hurts. Mine was taken 6 months ago and it is still hard to deal with. 

sorry


----------

